# Gordon Sheffers Bonymaen Swansea



## jamesk (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi all,

Just read this article from last year and was wondering if anyone is mates with Mr Sheffers. It would be great to chat with him about the rescue he did while on board Stalberg fishing off Galway. I am currently researching the story and its simply amazing.

http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...cue-memories/story-20848194-detail/story.html

Thanks all,

James


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day jamesk,m,today.04:21.re:gordon sheffers bonymen swansea,a great post.all heros.i hope they were recognised for there outstanding efforts,it was an amazing rescue,regards ben27


----------



## jamesk (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for your interest Ben. I've nearly finished the article and will post it up here. I've uncovered some amazing side stories during my research but it would be amazing to get a few words from Mr Sheffers on his part in the rescue.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day jamesk,m,yesterday.15:19.#3.thank you for your reply.hope you get a few words with mr,sheffers.looking forward to your next post.regards ben27


----------



## judith george (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re MR SHEFFERS*

hi Jamesk I've sent you a pm


----------

